# 180g Planted Tank Inhabitants



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

I posted a photo of the tank earlier, here are some pics of the fish in it:

2 Big Geos (not sure on type)


















5 Smaller geos, wildcaught Altifrons according to the seller









A dozen of Colombian tetras









A dozen Rams









3 Denisonni Barbs









About 6 catfish, small Dinema and Urostriatus species


----------



## Dusty (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for sharing... Very nice


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice shots. Now, lets see the tank!


----------

